# The *Randy Couture sigs* tribute thread!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SO...Randy said this will be his last fight. (i think not, but that's another thing), but, just in case it is his last fight, i thought i might do some sigs with him, something like a tribute.

I made 4 sigs, but one already belongs to Mr. Oldfan, because he's the biggest Couture fan i know and he got to pick first.

If anyone else wants to show some support for Randy, by wearing a sig with him, feel free to use it.

(i believe it should be: first come - first served)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I GOT MINE!!:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I GOT MINE!!:thumb02:


Looks like you got the pic of the litter but they're all good.

Hell Oldie, you should just use them all:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Looks like you got the pic of the litter but they're all good.
> 
> Hell Oldie, you should just use them all:thumb02:




can I do that?? :sarcastic10: ray02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> can I do that?? :sarcastic10: ray02:


Nope. 

You can have only one sig + award sigs like "best debater/lounge lizzard" or championship belts "pick'em belts".

I tried it myself, but i found out multiple sigs are a NONO.

BUT, you can do it like i do.
Put a hide/expand tag around your 2nd sig. Just like me!


----------

